# Abate de cavalos selvagens



## Agreste (22 Mai 2013 às 11:17)

Começou o abate de 10 mil cavalos selvagens na Austrália, perto de Alice Springs (Kings Canyon, 300 Km a SW). Não há água e esta espécie ameaça outras. Os cavalos serviram para equipar as forças imperiais britânicas e o próprio exército australiano durante a 1ª guerra mundial. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-05-22/central-australia-horse-cull-begins-clc-santa-teresa/4705490

http://www.lemonde.fr/asie-pacifiqu...evaux-sauvages-en-australie_3415008_3216.html


----------



## belem (23 Mai 2013 às 21:17)

Talvez antes cavalos domésticos deixados à solta?

Sei que a Austrália tem os Brumby.


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Mai 2013 às 05:51)

Tipico de incivilizados usao abusao depois jogao fora


----------



## belem (27 Mai 2013 às 16:55)

Concordo.


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2013 às 21:12)

Pelo que li os cavalos estavam a morrer à fome e à sede devido à seca... O que queriam que fizessem aos cavalos? Deixa-los a sofrer até à morte?

Alem disso os cavalos não são uma espécie nativa da Austrália e estavam a pôr as espécies autóctones em risco, logo se calhar o problema não é matar 10 mil cavalos, se calhar o problema é não retira-los a todos do meio selvagem onde nunca deviam ter entrado...



> Os cavalos, da mesma forma que outros animais selvagens introduzidos pelos primeiros colonos como os camelos e burros, se multiplicaram de forma descontrolada e vagam pelos inóspitos territórios da região central da Austrália



http://noticias.terra.com.br/cienci...375e221da0dce310VgnCLD2000000ec6eb0aRCRD.html

Se fossem baratas ou ratos ninguém se importava mas como são cavalinhos já é tudo contra


----------



## amando96 (27 Mai 2013 às 21:46)

Claro, o que mete nojo não vale a pena viver! 

/sarcasmo


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2013 às 00:31)

MSantos disse:


> Pelo que li os cavalos estavam a morrer à fome e à sede devido à seca... O que queriam que fizessem aos cavalos? Deixa-los a sofrer até à morte?
> 
> Alem disso os cavalos não são uma espécie nativa da Austrália e estavam a pôr as espécies autóctones em risco, logo se calhar o problema não é matar 10 mil cavalos, se calhar o problema é não retira-los a todos do meio selvagem onde nunca deviam ter entrado...
> 
> ...



O que eu concordo na afirmação do Cubensis, é no aspeto de que os humanos usam, abusam e depois deitam fora.
Os cavalos, ao contrários dos ratos e das baratas, foram trazidos para esse lugar com um propósito definido (por pessoas), não para ser soltos e deixados à sua mercê num lugar em que não fazem parte.
Matá-los rapidamente é uma decisão compreensível, mas infelizmente demonstrativa das asneiras do Homem neste planeta.


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Mai 2013 às 12:26)

MSantos disse:


> Pelo que li os cavalos estavam a morrer à fome e à sede devido à seca... O que queriam que fizessem aos cavalos? Deixa-los a sofrer até à morte?
> 
> Alem disso os cavalos não são uma espécie nativa da Austrália e estavam a pôr as espécies autóctones em risco, logo se calhar o problema não é matar 10 mil cavalos, se calhar o problema é não retira-los a todos do meio selvagem onde nunca deviam ter entrado...
> 
> ...





  A entao vamos matar o povo que vive na parte desertica da africa se essa e a solucao pra sede e pra fome.

 Se as pessoas realmente usassem a inteligencia nao precizaria fazer isso sair sacrificando os cavalinhos como voce diz. Isso e maldade! 

 E quanto as baratas e ratos o que acontece aqui e que infelizmente por mais estranho que possa parescer temos uma maior compaixao para os animais que demonstrao estar mais perto da conciencia humana.

 Aqui deveriamos defender a conciencia aonde ela se manifesta, nao podemos proteger todas as formas de vida da mesma forma, do mesmo geito que o valor da vida de um microbio nao e o mesmo que de um cavalo ou um homem. Da mesma forma que um assasino nao e a mesma coisa que um cara que vai trabalhar voluntariamente na africa para ajudar na fome.

 O que conta no final e o nivel de conciencia e isso que gera valor a vida por mais estranho e confuso que possa parescer


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2013 às 12:38)

Cubensis, conheces a história de introdução dos coelhos na Austrália ?


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2013 às 13:08)

Desde o inicio da vida que houve extinções em massa e introdução de espécies exóticas em locais que levaram a alterações profundas dos ecossistemas.

O ser humano apenas acelera esses processos, e não é que seja mau, na realidade as crises são o incentivo á evolução.

Acho que tomando essa consciência o se humano devia demitir-se da tarefa de tentar "arranjar" as coisas, até porque partimos de um ponto de vista unilateral...fazemos as coisas pensando no que é "melhor" mas dentro da nossa concepção de "bom", que por exemplo não é a mesma dos seres extremofilos que vivem em nascentes vulcânicas altamente acidas.


O que o Cubensis defende é a convivência pacifica entre o ser humano e a restante natureza, e isso como ideologia assenta na necessidade do ser humano em conhecer e saber lidar com a natureza estabelecendo uma relação simbiótica, e não parasitaria como é a que actualmente parece existir...parece-me uma prespectiva razoável...


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2013 às 13:49)

cubensis disse:


> A entao vamos matar o povo que vive na parte desertica da africa se essa e a solucao pra sede e pra fome.
> 
> Se as pessoas realmente usassem a inteligencia nao precizaria fazer isso sair sacrificando os cavalinhos como voce diz. Isso e maldade!
> 
> ...



Cubensis, não há outra solução economicamente viável para esta situação, além disso como já disse os cavalos não são originários da Austrália. Se há organizações preocupadas com os cavalos então que se organizem e que vão para o deserto apanhem (vivos) 10mil cavalos e que depois os levem para estábulos e os alimentem e lhes dêem cuidados veterinários, mas por favor retirem-nos de um ambiente onde nunca deviam ter entrado. É possível? Se é então que reúnam os milhares/milhões de dólares para o fazer, estou certo que o governo federal Australiano não vai impedir esta medida, agora obrigar os contribuintes Australianos a pagar uma praga lesiva dos interesses do País, não me parece boa ideia... 

Acho muito mais importante a conservação das espécies nativas da Austrália (e são muitas) e que estão constantemente ameaçadas pelas muitas pragas que há no continente, os cavalos são apenas mais uma e nem se quer é uma das piores...

Algumas pragas destrutivas em termos ambientais e económicos na Austrália:
http://veja.abril.com.br/multimidia/galeria-fotos/pragas-australianas


----------



## Danilo2012 (29 Mai 2013 às 07:58)

Vince disse:


> Cubensis, conheces a história de introdução dos coelhos na Austrália ?



 Nao nunca ouvi mais vou dar uma pesquisada


----------



## Danilo2012 (29 Mai 2013 às 08:15)

MSantos disse:


> Cubensis, não há outra solução economicamente viável para esta situação, além disso como já disse os cavalos não são originários da Austrália. Se há organizações preocupadas com os cavalos então que se organizem e que vão para o deserto apanhem (vivos) 10mil cavalos e que depois os levem para estábulos e os alimentem e lhes dêem cuidados veterinários, mas por favor retirem-nos de um ambiente onde nunca deviam ter entrado. É possível? Se é então que reúnam os milhares/milhões de dólares para o fazer, estou certo que o governo federal Australiano não vai impedir esta medida, agora obrigar os contribuintes Australianos a pagar uma praga lesiva dos interesses do País, não me parece boa ideia...
> 
> Acho muito mais importante a conservação das espécies nativas da Austrália (e são muitas) e que estão constantemente ameaçadas pelas muitas pragas que há no continente, os cavalos são apenas mais uma e nem se quer é uma das piores...
> 
> ...




 Eu entendo seu ponto de vista que nao e economicamente viavel, mais o minimo que poderia ser feito era as pessoas que se beneficiarao do trabalho escravo dos cavalos, o minimo de dessencia seria fretar um navio e tentar ir recolocando os cavalos nos seus habitates naturais.

 Aquela imagem ali encima nao paresce certo um monte de cavalo saldavel morto.

 Mais aqui e tao comum nos escravisarmos os mais fracos, que essa cituacao realmente nao e muito diferente do habito de sacrificar e comer os cadaveres...

 Esse mundo ainda nao e muito evoluido, mais daqui alguns anos se nos nao nos destruirmos, a cultura atual vai nos parescer incrivelmente selvagem.

 E essa noticia vai soar como matarao 10 mil pessoas que forao colocadas em um ambiente nao natural nativo e agora estao atrapalhando a vida das especies silvestre...

 Se nos olharmos so para a vida humana como sendo valiosa entao isso nao passa de egoismo e a evolucao humana conciste em superar o egoismo.

 Essa e a verdadeira espiritualidade... Superarmos o egoismo para dar espaco ao Amor


----------



## Danilo2012 (30 Mai 2013 às 11:33)

A licao para os aproveitadores dos mais fracos ilario 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EtHUl9fRjks#! 
 Foi mau o off topic rs


----------

